# harmful chemicals used on plants (i.e windex etc.)



## Killuminati420 (May 13, 2009)

for the past couple years me n my friends have been going through same connect. a few weeks ago i got some that smelt very strong like windex, this concerned me. i heard that people use windex on their plants to kill mold so i figure if this douchebag uses windex he most likely uses other chemicals as well. Does anyone have a list of these chemicals and the effects of them when you smoke it?


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 13, 2009)

The list of chemicals people put on their plants is practically infinite...that's why I grow my own.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 13, 2009)

*** dont even smoking it. chalk it up @ a loss or confront ur hook up.


----------



## zipflip (May 13, 2009)

how in the world does windex kill mold on ya plants by sprayinthem wit it. anyone know the science on this claim at all?  i'm open ears for it..


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 13, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> how in the world does windex kill mold on ya plants by sprayinthem wit it. anyone know the science on this claim at all? i'm open ears for it..


I would guess it's the ammonia that kills it. Not the science your looking for I know but someone will come along. Just wanted to add that this is not the first time ( or place ) I've heard of this.


----------



## zipflip (May 14, 2009)

thanks.   now, i know that they put ammonia on crops for a fertilizer. but is it a different type ammonia.  crackheads make bathtub meth wit that stuff too and ii wouldnt want my girls to get all jaacked lol  no im jk i know it wouldnt do that.
  but i'm a try googllin around for somethinnon this  an if i find anything revealing i'll get bakk at ya on it too.


----------



## zipflip (May 14, 2009)

and waddya know. google is pretty good an faster than waitin for answers on here sometimes.  i'm slappin myself on forehead now lol. 
  anyway i found this on it.*EDIT:* hxxp://www.centennial.k12.mn.us/cve/Plants4/household_pollutants.htmHousehold Pollutants

Windex Glass Cleaner

In science we saw what kind of chemicals are dangerous. We found out that if you squirt Windex on a plant it would die. In one of the plants we added no pollutants. In another plant we squirted 12 squirts. On another plant we squirted 20 squirts. We found out that Windex kills the plants. At one point the plant with 12 squirts wasn&#8217;t doing as good as the plant with 20 squirts. The plant with no squirts is doing fine. The next day the plant with no squirts is still doing fine. The plant with 12 squirts has some droopy leaves at the end. The plant with 20 squirts has another plant sprouting next to it. The plant with no squirts is still doing fine. The plant with 12 squirts is the worst, it&#8217;s stem is cracking. The plant with 20 squirts is looking bad it has bad leaves, but it&#8217;s stem isn&#8217;t bent over. We found out that Windex kills plants and it is bad for humans
  the link above has list of numerous things they did tests on plants on.


----------



## voxito (May 14, 2009)

the windex was most likely used to cover the smell during transport.  Some dealers are real paranoid about smell.  I've gotten some that tasted like dryer sheets and some that tasted like polo black cologne.  Just ask the guy about it if yall are tight enough and give him a jar for your sack to keep it separate


----------



## purplephazes (May 14, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> for the past couple years me n my friends have been going through same connect. a few weeks ago i got some that smelt very strong like windex, this concerned me. i heard that people use windex on their plants to kill mold so i figure if this douchebag uses windex he most likely uses other chemicals as well. Does anyone have a list of these chemicals and the effects of them when you smoke it?


i doubt anyone has lived long enough to make a list of how much windex one can smoke before death ! JMHO !


----------

